# Beer battered chicken



## Mylegsbig (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone know of a good guide to beer battering chicken strips or just some of your personal knowledge? How do you impliment this into the recipe.  Do you marinate them with this or actually but this in the batter?


for my strips i marinate in buttermilk, dip in flour, dip in egg, dip in panko crumbs. where would the beer come in?

Also, what would be a good beer to use for this?  I was thinking a flavorful darker beer  like Bass or Newcastle.

Or Arrogant Bastard, which is like those but even more intense.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2006)

The way you make your strips now is basically the way I make them, too, but it's more of a coating than a batter.

Beer batter is flour, baking powder, eggs and beer.  It's a like pancake batter.  You just dip the chicken in the batter and get it all coated, then fry.  The baking powder and the bubbles in the beer (some people use club soda) help the make the batter airy when it is fried.

I don't usually batter chicken or fish and fry, so I can't tell you proportions but I know someone else can.

I think a flavorful beer would be great if you want a nice "Hoppy" taste to the batter.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 6, 2006)

cool Jenny, so a good IPA would be nice for the batter?

So there is no way i could impliment the beer into what im doing now, i'd have to make it a whole different way?

Can i still marinate them in buttermilk, the just make the batter you listed, and fry em up? Or will the buttermilk mess up the taste. Because i know buttermilk does WONDERS for making the strips oh so tender.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2006)

I honestly don't know about the buttermilk, sorry.  But it might do something funky to the baking powder (b-milk is acidic).

COme on beer batter lovers, chime in here!!


----------



## ironchef (Feb 6, 2006)

The way I make my beer batter is similar to Ming Tsai's tempura batter recipe but I use beer in place of club soda. You can google for one of Ming's recipes. I prefer the lighter and flakier texture of a tempura style coating over a thick, bread-like coating that many beer battered foods have.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 6, 2006)

So when using a beer batter i cant marinate them? the buttermilk makes them so tender.  Might be hard to pass that up... what about marinating them in the beer itsself?


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 6, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> The way I make my beer batter is similar to Ming Tsai's tempura batter recipe but I use beer in place of club soda. You can google for one of Ming's recipes. I prefer the lighter and flakier texture of a tempura style coating over a thick, bread-like coating that many beer battered foods have.



Ironchef, can you maybe give me your exact recipe of how you would use Beer Batter for about a pound of Chicken Tenders?

The only thing i can find on google about tsai's batter is using larger portions and frying up other ingredients..... thanks in advance...


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 7, 2006)

ttt, sorry , but making them tonight need a clearer understanding


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay since i didnt get any replies, i winged this myself.  They came out to be the best chicken strips i've ever tasted. Period.

I got a bunch of packed chicken tenderloins, about 1 pound. I trimmed that little fatty piece off of the end, well, the fat is minimal, but i always do it just to ensure there will NEVER be a fatty bite.

I used this:

1 LB Trimmed Chicken Tenders
10 oz Strong Dark Beer, Arrogant Bastard Brand(what i used)
2 Egg Yolks
1 Cup Sweet Rice Flour + extra for drying.
Couple Pinches Cayenne Pepper
Sea Salt 
Cracked Black Pepper
Vegetable Oil
Sesame Oil

I first rinsed and trimmed the tenders.

I then made a flour mixture, out of rice flour, cayenne pepper, black pepper, sea salt. The amounts can be easily eyeballed. Just enough to absorb any moisture from the wet chicken.

I then made a mixture of 2 Egg yolks, 10 oz of the beer, and 1 cup rice flour. Do not whisk this mixture that thoroughly, in the recipe i based this on, it said to leave it lumpy. Give it a brief mixing.

I then dregged the tenders through the flour mixture, then coated them heavily in the batter.  

At this point i lowered them into a wok estimated 375 Degree oil.  Vegetable oil.  On top of this oil i sprinkled a good amount of drops of sesame oil to add some flavor.

 with about 1 1/2 inches of oil total.  Not soo much sesame oil no more than a T.

 I kind of sloughed them in there, didnt just drop them. I dragged them through a little, as this is supposed to help with the fluffiness.

Cook for 1:30 on each side.  Drain on paper towels.  Serve and enjoy.

Best strips i've ever tasted.

Enjoy.  

Legsbig


----------



## Debbie (Feb 8, 2006)

here is kinda a basic recipe of it 

deep fried beer battered chicken strips
*INGREDIENTS:*

1 large egg
3/4 cup beer
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
ground black pepper
3 chicken breast halves; skinless, boneless
1 1/4 cups vegetable oil
*PREPARATION:*
Beat the egg lightly with a whisk. Beat in the beer, then the dry ingredients, whisking until smooth. Cover and let stand for 25 to 30 minutes before using. Cut chicken breasts in half lengthwise. Heat oil in 10-inch skillet over a medium-high heat until oil reaches desired temperature of 360 degrees (or use deep fryer). Using tongs to hold chicken strips, dip in batter; allow excess to drip off. 

Remove and carefully lower, one by one, into the hot oil. After about 1 minute, turn the strips. Continue to turn the strips occasionally until they are golden, cooking for a total of 4 to 6 minutes. Transfer to to a paper towel lined tray. Pat more towels on top to absorb excess oil. Serve immediately with barbecue sauce or sweet and sour sauce.
Serves 3 to 4


----------



## ironchef (Feb 8, 2006)

MLB, sorry I wasn't able to get back to you, but it looks like you did fine doing your own research and experimentation. That's a big part of creative cooking and a good step in the right direction for you.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 8, 2006)

You're right buddy thanks.  

Cheers


----------

